# Drawing wax and other pics



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

WOW! Nice photos! Very sharp. It looks like in the first photo that the bees are VERY hungry with so many heads in the cells, lol.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

yes, very nice pictures indeed, but why are they drawing the frame from the bottom? I started my bees on foundationless with popsicle sticks and they drew it from the top down.
Is this possibly a honey super ontop of the brood box that you did not move a frame up into so there drawing from the bottom.

Just confused me a little bit!!


----------



## jellybeen (Oct 20, 2007)

*Drawing from the bottom*

At my house gravity doesn't have the same force as other places in the world. My bees fly upside down and all flowers bloom under the ground. Or maybe I didn't bait the super!


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Loved your pictures. I never get tired of seeing pics of bees. Don't you just love the brand new white wax? You must have a great camera!


----------



## jellybeen (Oct 20, 2007)

*Not a special camara*

Actually, my camara isn't anything special. It's an older Kodak digital. Only 4.0 megapixels I just figured out how to use the macro feature correctly. It's an Easy Share dx6490. It's got propolis and junk on it because I'm taking pics through a veil with a hive tool in my hand.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

jellybeen said:


> Or maybe I didn't bait the super!


Thats probly it.


----------

